
Startup buys porn ads to try to reach Sam Altman - x43b
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/pink-cow/
======
chrismcb
He claims they are looking for people who spend their money efficiently. Signs
to me like this ad is getting more band for its buck than other ads. Signs
efficient to me.

------
ontoillogical
I've read a bunch of articles about a "clever hack" the author used to get
into an accelerator where they hyper-target a facebook ad to one or two
influential people to convince them to accept their application. I imagine
it's being done a lot now.

I wonder what percentage of the ads sama sees while browsing facebook linkedin
or twitter are hyper-targeted specifically towards him.

~~~
FabianBeiner
I read that article, too. But it was done with LinkedIn targeting and it
didn't receive the recipient directly, but he got a lot of messages from
friends. So in the end, they got the contact. Don't recall the URL, though. :(

~~~
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9957083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9957083)
?

------
meira
And this "culture" keeps surprising us. The awkward part is that a lot of
people find it "GENIUS!11!!111!!"

------
minimaxir
This is what happens when startup culture turns "growth hacking" into a
fetish. (pun intended)

------
Dylan16807
There are many problems with what they did, but I would not list using money
inefficiently as one of them. Unless you're anti-advertising as a general
concept. Weird.

~~~
krapp
Do you know what Be a Pink Cow even is? I've read the few linked articles
about this, and watched their video, looked around on their Medium page, and
they've obviously been mentioned in Wired now, and I have _no idea._

They appear to have spent money to prompt random porn viewers to send Sam
Altman to a video begging him to pay more attention to them... on a site with
no other information at all about who they are and what they do and why anyone
should even care. They have all this traffic from Pornhub and Wired and
TheNextWeb which is doing them no good, and the only fact anyone seems to know
about them is that they seem like nice people, if inept at self promotion.
That does seem inefficient at best.

------
_sentient
Aside from being something of a personal violation, this behavior is also
front-row evidence to a lack of creativity.

Do not pass go, and do not collect $12,000.

~~~
moubarak
well we don't know what the startup idea is, perhaps it's related to pxxxhub
ads. if not then i totally agree with you.

------
dennisgorelik
In the context of it being a porn ad it's funny how she dives down from the
screen (multiple times).

Was it intentional?

------
totoroisalive
So the reader of the tech blog The Next Web go to pornhub without ublock or
adblock?

~~~
untog
I'm quite sure very many people do.

